
MDN browser compatibility data: Taking the guesswork out of web compatibility - edmorley
https://hacks.mozilla.org/2018/02/mdn-browser-compatibility-data/
======
Spivak
Upstream they have "version_added" and "version_removed" but in this package
they've changed the meaning to mean "supports". I don't think that's a trivial
difference unless all major browsers are going to guarantee that features
never break or are never removed. I have no problem with having a boolean to
tell whether the current browser supports a given feature but having the
featured example be a footgun when people naturally do a simple >= isn't the
best showing.

The NPM page suggests that I can query the schema object directly if I'm
worried about this but the links on [1] all 404.

[1] [https://www.npmjs.com/package/mdn-browser-compat-
data](https://www.npmjs.com/package/mdn-browser-compat-data)

